# Android/Iphone/Symbian/Windows/Other (Which phone do u have??)



## kobykaan (Jun 29, 2010)

Interested as a lot of you have iPhones out there what other mobiles do people own or use the most (Some people have more than one) ....

If you have a different Operating system based phone or one or one thats not listed please state in this thread and list what phone, make model you haver if you wish to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







(note:  for those that don't know Maemo is the o.s. used in the N900)


Personally I have an Android phone  ....the Xperia X10


----------



## MrDiesel (Jun 29, 2010)

Now I have a Symbian phone (Nokia 6124c), but I've ordered an iPhone 3G.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 29, 2010)

HTC hero running Android 2.1


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a N95 with Symbian which I fucking hate. Terrible terrible OS. Hopefully going to get an Iphone 4 one day...


----------



## raing3 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a N95 with Symbian which I got a few weeks ago cause I lost my Nokia 6101 which was 100% fail after having it for so many years.

I also have a Windows Mobile 5 PDA (not phone) but the charger is broken so it's sitting in my drawer and it gets too slow quickly with much applications installed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly I have a iPod Touch 3G with iPhone OS 3.1.2 which is probably my favourite of them all due to it can actually handle a good amount of apps installed, it has a huge library of games and apps and it has heaps of emulators!

Obviously the last 2 aren't actual phones but they run the same OS as those mentioned in the poll which is close enough for me.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 29, 2010)

A Nokia 5530 Xpress music with Symbian.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got an HTC hero 4 days ago, im in love with the android OS and I also have an ipod Touch 3g 32gb which is also great


----------



## mad567 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a sony erricson c510i
I don't pay much attention the only thing I want on a phone is texting,camera,and internet


----------



## SaltyDog (Jun 29, 2010)

I have an old HTC touch, running CFW from PPCgeeks. I will likely use this phone until Sprint kicks me off of SERO. The best plan they ever had. I couldn't imagine paying over $100 a month (I pay 30) for the exact same plan I have and get an iPhone from AT&T. So, I also carry an IPT3G, and will get the 4 Gen this September.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Nokia 5800 Xpress 
- which I won during a Pepsi ring-pull promotion last year (I got 1yr free music download with it as well, which unfortunately is gonna end within a month or so)


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 29, 2010)

Treo 680 with that old PalmOS :|


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

A Nokia 6234 have it for 3 years and never had any problems.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 29, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Hopefully going to get an Iphone 4 one day...



When they release the second hardware revision!? lol ...tad flawed and a few pretty major oversights with the hardware the first time around doh!


----------



## Cermage (Jun 29, 2010)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


design flaws no one really looked over, recall and fixes, iphone 4 relaunch. be pretty good reason to get one then. i've seen pictures taken with the current iphone 4 camera, comparable to some point and shoot camera's. pretty decent. 

right now i've got a samsung f480. one of those phones i got, and then everyone else seemed to get one :/ thinking about picking up a phone that supports android/froyo.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Android on my HTC Hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love it


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 29, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but WHAT a design flaw... you can't use the phone AS a phone if you hold it in your left hand 'cos you cover the aerial !!!!!...... what idiot designed THAT ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bet the designer of that feature was left-handed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 29, 2010)

N73 Music Edition with Symbian 

works best with the phone networks here, so i just use it.

kind of crap, but then again dnt really care about phones. Would really like to get a N900 ... that Maemo 5 ... daaaamn


----------



## Krestent (Jun 29, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Cermage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a case!!! I don't get why so many people have such a big problem with cases.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 29, 2010)

Because cases are ugly, often bulky and why should I need to use a case to get round their idiotic design decisions?

I'd rather just get a phone that worked.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 29, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Would really like to get a N900 ... that Maemo 5 ... daaaamn




TBH mate has that N900 but its pretty limited on actual proper/real or commercial apps for it and has more of an obscure homebrewed user base/O.S. like there is with BEOS/LINUX specific type O.S. for pc ....


Sure it can run loads of emulators and can even run ANDROID 2.2 to an extent ...basic things like MMS messages and even the basic twitter client (witter) still require a crap load of messing about to get them working


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 30, 2010)

HTC Doird Eris/Hero running Android 2.1. Trying to talk the wife into letting me get an Incredible.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd want an iPhone


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 30, 2010)

Nokia 5310. Nothing special at all. Some OS Nokia(? I'd suppose since its a Nokia phone though) made that isn't a smartphone os.


----------



## monkat (Jun 30, 2010)

Android.

Speaking of which, the GBATemp mobile should go back up.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

o Wait! How do you call the blackberry? I also like that phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit! :1000TH POST!


----------



## Javier78 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a Droid running android 2.1.

The iPhone 4 looks like a very capable phone, but there are two problems:

1. The reception issues
2. It doesn't run Android (yet).

It would be the best android phone if it ran 2.2 flawlessly.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> o Wait! How do you call the blackberry? I also like that phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A blackberry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IIRC the OS is just called blackberry os.


----------



## Sandman00009 (Jun 30, 2010)

Moto Droid with Android 2.2


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Because cases are ugly, often bulky and why should I need to use a case to get round their idiotic design decisions?
> 
> I'd rather just get a phone that worked.
> If you buy a 700USD phone and don't case it, you're a moron anyways (or have enough disposable income not to care).
> ...


I pay about 16USD/month with my 3GS on T-Mobile, and that includes unlimited data.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 30, 2010)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> basic things like MMS messages and even the basic twitter client (witter) still require a crap load of messing about to get them working



so i've heard.

then again poor Lebanese networks don't even support MMS to be honest the only services they actually provide is WAP other than normal GSM calls and txt messeges. I doubt we'll ever get services such as mms, video calling, and 3G; so its not really a problem.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 30, 2010)

Symbian and MAEMO/MeeGo FTW!!!!!


Nokia N97 and Nokia N900. those are my current gadgets for now. Cant wait for the N8 with SYMBIAN^3 and the N9 with MeeGo


----------



## C175R (Jun 30, 2010)

I have an iPhone.
and love it.
also would love if there is a GBAtemp app for iPhone


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 30, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> I have an iPhone.
> and love it.
> also would love if there is a GBAtemp app for iPhone




u can get gbatemp on twitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i think theres or was an RSS  feed too


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> If you buy a 700USD phone and don't case it, you're a moron anyways (or have enough disposable income not to care).


If you buy a $700 phone and do case it  then you are something worse than a plain moron - a moron with absolutely no style.

Or someones grandparent - either way, a moron with a hideous looking phone.


----------



## tjas (Jun 30, 2010)

Nokia n97 Mini with symbian, actually have no problems with it! But I would like threaded messaging..

Waiting for Meego! Looks really promising, and I hope for Symbian^3 features to be added to my mini


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're the type of hipster who purchases electronics based on how "cool" it makes them look in front of their hipster friends?

It's people like you that Apple-user stereotypes are based off of.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 30, 2010)

HTC Desire

Android: 2.1 Eclair with HTC's Sense UI
And I agree with Urza, I have a blue case on my phone and it not only protects it but makes it look 10x better, I guess it's just taste


----------



## kwanying (Jun 30, 2010)

Nexus One froyo 2.2 (frf85b)


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> So you're the type of hipster who purchases electronics based on how "cool" it makes them look in front of their hipster friends?
> So you are the type of sadcase who purchases electronics based on functionality, despite the fact that all phones have the same basic functionality, and much of the extended functionality is the same?
> 
> Do you buy a £2000 suit and then wear wellington boots and plastic coveralls over it, just to "protect" your investment?  Didn't think so...
> ...


Except I've never owned an iphone - I can't stand the OS (and I love macos) nor the styling of the big, fat, ugly lump.

It's people like you that social misfit/outcast stereotypes are based on [off of].


Social Misfits - shouting 'hipster' at normal people who use items with the exact same functionality but better design than them since 1997.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll harder.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Except a suit is by usage an item of fashion
> It is?  It is an item of necessity in the grown up world - as is a phone.  I like my suits to fit well and look good, I like my phone to be the same.
> 
> 
> QUOTEAnd yet you fit the stereotype like a glove. Amusing, isn't it.


That is because the stereotype (like most, and the people that use them) is idiotic.  People (no matter what phone they use) like things that look good and complement their style.  Only a moron would try to pigeon-hole people based on that.


----------



## Urza (Jun 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a moron because I find the technical ignorance and superficiality of people like yourself baffling?

Would you walk on the set of a food commercial and scarf down the fake props because they made you look sharp during consumption? I don't know about you, but I'd rather eat food that tastes good.



			
				George Dawes said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying anything contrary to that. Whether or not an item is a necessity doesn't really affect the qualities that it is judged by.

Formal wear by definition is clothing which conforms to certain standards, which are appearance-based. 

To paraphrase the statement concluding your post, only a moron would pigeonhole functionality-centric items based on that.


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 30, 2010)

So anyway BACK ON TOPIC please!!!! ......... its a thread with a poll not a flame war area thats what EOF is for


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 1, 2010)

i've got a sony ericsson W302, which is other
i've got absolutely no idea what kind of OS it uses, but it works for me so yea..
want to get an nokia or iphone though...


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 3, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> i've got a sony ericsson W302, which is other
> i've got absolutely no idea what kind of OS it uses, but it works for me so yea..
> want to get an nokia or iphone though...



It's Java MIDP 2.0


----------



## mkoo (Jul 4, 2010)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Java (Java Me to be exact) is not an OS it's a software runtime. It can be adapted to any OS. 
As for me I have Nokia N79 It's a S60 3.2 phone (That's the latest tactile Symbian) 
I really don't get why people don't like Symbian personally I love it. 
I was considering to get a N8 when I comes out but I suspect Symbian^3 won't get much software support since Nokia decided not to make any more Symbian N series devices.. 
Oh as for iPhone, you can buy a PS3 AND a Wii with the money you'll need to spend to get a 3GS in Turkey so I'll pass.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 13, 2010)

wow only 56 people have/use mobile phones!? or is it 56 capable of voting?! who knows!?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 14, 2010)

I have quite an old phone, it's from Sony Ericsson. I don't think it has a name for the OS, so I voted Other.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2010)

Got an HTC Touch HD with a cooked ROM on it, which uses Windows Mobile 6.5.5.

But I'm ditching it for an iPhone 4 as soon as they get released here.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 17, 2010)

i have both a symbian nokia phone and a itouch 3g, nokia have java included by default.


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 22, 2010)

hmmmmm forgot about this poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks like stalemate between Iphone and Android now doh!


----------

